
OpenAPI Directory - tzury
https://github.com/APIs-guru/openapi-directory
======
tazard
Looks like it could be an awesome resource, however the search is painfully
slow for me on mobile. After typing a letter the whole page freezes for about
30 seconds. Android 7.1.1 Firefox 57.

